# NH Police Cadet Program Featured



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The New Hampshire Police Cadet Program was featured today in the Manchester Union Leader. I thought it would make interesting reading for some of you: Boot camp in blue - Wednesday, Jun. 30, 2010


----------

